
Show HN: A GraphQL server that executes multiple queries in a single operation - leoloso
https://leoloso.com/posts/executing-multiple-queries-in-a-single-operation-in-graphql/
======
leoloso
You can check out this "executing multiple queries in a single operation"
thing through the GraphiQL clients on the blog post.

